# Cast netting Finger mullet



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've been trying to find some spots around milton to cast net for finger mullet from shore to use as bait. Can somebody point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Anywhere with rocks, or tide pools with deeper holes.


----------

